# How much would you pay for an employee like me?



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

Please list what your state minimum wage is. Feel free to offer benefits.


About me

I'm 28 

I am drug free have a clean criminal and driving history. 

I'm clean cut aside from a tattoo on my leg.

I have been painting full time supporting a wife and two kids since 01

I own my own home.

I have worked for the same company for the last five years.

I can mask, brush, roll, spray (any product), drywall repair, texture, I know products, I don't need to be supervised. Lets just sum it up: I have been paying very close attention for the last 9 years.

I have a good attitude, I actually ENJOY painting for a living!

I'm good at communicating with costumers fellow employees and employer

95% of the jobs I finish completely with out a call back. (due to good team work and flexible deadlines)

My highest level of education is 11th grade. I did a year of collage, but couldn't afford it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender is in Idaho.

Wage is different from location. Where are you located at?


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Fry said:


> Please list what your state minimum wage is. Feel free to offer benefits.
> 
> 
> About me
> ...



Get it up to 98%...and I'll think about it


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

You're here and you're trying. That busts azz on others.
I don't know if this is the best place to apply for a job, but it might be a good place to learn how to look for one. 

Good luck!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry, but when I read such glowing resumes I wonder, "then why is this guy looking for work?"

Even in this economy hacks and wannabes worse than that are working.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Not true bill, hacks are busy because they are working below cost


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Me and my two son's,and there buddy spending the night...are going to crap on the neighbors car tonight...he has an Obama sticker on his bumper.
I may take pictures (I had corn yesterday)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Woody said:


> Me and my two son's,and there buddy spending the night...are going to crap on the neighbors car tonight...he has an Obama sticker on his bumper.
> I may take pictures (I had corn yesterday)


Your a riot man :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woody, why do you insist on testing the limits?


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I have ADD,PTSD,Drug & Alcohol issues.... and I like my steak medium rare w/ a side peas.

We had a bong party tonight...at th NA Meeting "I always new they were HIGH"


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Woody, why do you insist on testing the limits?


Don't yell at me...I'm paranoid also


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So you saying you're defective goods


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you're not all there ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you need help?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

colonoscopy?


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't go so fast... I'm getting confused


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

s


o


r


r


y


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Bill... Working on getting to 5,000 posts tonight? :whistling2: Just saying......


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NAH,

working on those 600 thanks


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

....I've had fun...thanks !!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know why but I like this picture:http://i.imgur.com/ruyeb.jpg


----------



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a job, but I'm just curious if I'm worth what I'm being payed. 

To be honest if I found out I'm worth twice am much as I'm making right now I would stay where I am at. 

On the other hand if I'm not worth what I'm making right now I would simply walk up to my boss tomorrow, shake his hand, thank him and go to work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I wondered how there got to be so many replies so fast and now i see how. :laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Fry said:


> I have a job, but I'm just curious if I'm worth what I'm being payed.
> 
> To be honest if I found out I'm worth twice am much as I'm making right now I would stay where I am at.
> 
> On the other hand if I'm not worth what I'm making right now I would simply walk up to my boss tomorrow, shake his hand, thank him and go to work.



You should do that just for the fact that you have a job
,
dont forget to thank bill


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

If you are as confident with yourself as your resume is stating, then why don't you work for yourself and decide how much to pay yourself. Just my 2 cents. Good Luck!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Fry said:


> I have a job, but I'm just curious if I'm worth what I'm being payed.
> 
> To be honest if I found out I'm worth twice am much as I'm making right now I would stay where I am at.
> 
> On the other hand if I'm not worth what I'm making right now I would simply walk up to my boss tomorrow, shake his hand, thank him and go to work.


Tell your boss you want to raise your personal production or you will take a pay cut, then you will know if you are worth what you are getting paid. 

You never did say where you are located.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I made double the money I'm making now the last time I was "employed"

The economy has turned and if you are making better than 10/hour thank your lucky stars cause it's better than most people can do.

It sucks.

Wait a few years then start ragging about what you are getting paid unless you want to stay at home instead of getting paid less than you are "worth"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Fry said:


> I have a job, but I'm just curious if I'm worth what I'm being payed.
> 
> To be honest if I found out I'm worth twice am much as I'm making right now I would stay where I am at.
> 
> On the other hand if I'm not worth what I'm making right now I would simply walk up to my boss tomorrow, shake his hand, thank him and go to work.


I spent a little time in the corporate world - architecture. One of the draftsmen said the only way to get a raise is regularly change companies. You stay long enough working for one and they realize you don't got the balls to walk, so they underpay you. HOWEVER, other companies are willing to pay you more in hopes of buying your soul.

Play the game, he said.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Fry said:


> I have a job, but I'm just curious if I'm worth what I'm being payed.
> 
> To be honest if I found out I'm worth twice am much as I'm making right now I would stay where I am at.
> 
> On the other hand if I'm not worth what I'm making right now I would simply walk up to my boss tomorrow, shake his hand, thank him and go to work.


Do you have a job offer in hand right now? Otherwise......


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What did he say?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

or as an old lapel pin said

"I upped my income

up yours!"


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> I made double the money I'm making now the last time I was "employed"
> 
> The economy has turned and if you are making better than 10/hour thank your lucky stars cause it's better than most people can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> I spent a little time in the corporate world - architecture. One of the draftsmen said the only way to get a raise is regularly change companies. You stay long enough working for one and they realize you don't got the balls to walk, so they underpay you. HOWEVER, other companies are willing to pay you more in hopes of buying your soul.
> 
> Play the game, he said.


Bill you are so right on this, I have seen it so many times


----------



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks, I just needed to put things into perspective. 

Keep in mind that was what I think of my self, ask my boss what he thinks of me you might get a totally different opinion.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone saw this


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Fry said:


> Thanks, I just needed a little perspective.


Just keep in mind, our replies are from the perspective of _owners._ Without knowing _you_, your location and all the other things that would come up in a job interview, its hard to make a call on your situation.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Fry said:


> Thanks, I just needed to put things into perspective.
> 
> Keep in mind that was what I think of my self, ask my boss what he thinks of me you might get a totally different opinion.


what do the wife and kids think :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You made it Bill, your at 603 thanks now :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You made it Bill, your at 603 thanks now :thumbup:


JEEEEPERS,

talk about conspiracies :thumbup:

Geee, if I knew all I had to do was ask ...........

thanks........


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So you are in Oregon then? We have members in that area that would be able to define your wage better than say me for example in the south. What are you making now? Do you have any benefits?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey left you a message.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Fry said:


> I have a job, but I'm just curious if I'm worth what I'm being payed.
> 
> To be honest if I found out I'm worth twice am much as I'm making right now I would stay where I am at.
> 
> On the other hand if I'm not worth what I'm making right now I would simply walk up to my boss tomorrow, shake his hand, thank him and go to work.


I didn't read the whole thread, but will throw this out there. Off your description, and I liked you when we talked in person, I'd start you at $17.50 and see what you could really do, and adjust from there.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but will throw this out there. Off your description, and I liked you when we talked in person, I'd start you at $17.50 and see what you could really do, and adjust from there.


Is this an actual number? A legitimate answer? How uncharacteristic of this forum....way to buck the trend PWG.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Is this an actual number? A legitimate answer? How uncharacteristic of this forum....way to buck the trend PWG.


PWG will do you right.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I say relocate and take that job with PWG hell if my thing tanks I might hit him up he if can offer me benies while he teaches me the high end mural work.


----------



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

Woody
Get it up to 98%...and I'll think about it

If you only have to go back for 2 out of 100 jobs either you are damn good or your not picking picking up the phone after you finish a job. I bet that 5% of the people *any one* works for just need a reason to complain. You cant please everyone.

johnpaint
I don't know why but I like this picture:http://i.imgur.com/ruyeb.jpg

Very nice picture.

Lambrecht
If you are as confident with yourself as your resume is stating, then why don't you work for yourself and decide how much to pay yourself. Just my 2 cents. Good Luck!

After reading about how hard it is for these guys to run a company I would have to be a nitwit to consider it.

*Workaholic
*Tell your boss you want to raise your personal production or you will take a pay cut, then you will know if you are worth what you are getting paid. 

You never did say where you are located.

A. I'm not going to take advice from a 'Workaholic'
B. With creepy looking people like *daArch *on this site there is no way I'm saying where I live.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Fry said:


> Woody
> Get it up to 98%...and I'll think about it
> 
> If you only have to go back for 2 out of 100 jobs either you are damn good or your not picking picking up the phone after you finish a job. I bet that 5% of the people *any one* works for just need a reason to complain. You cant please everyone.
> ...



WTF??????:blink:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

With that attitude probably nobody wants to hire you or either give you a raise... Ask my employees... Sh1t attitude to perceive other wise people advice means you are not longer needed...IMO


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Fry said:


> Woody
> Get it up to 98%...and I'll think about it
> 
> If you only have to go back for 2 out of 100 jobs either you are damn good or your not picking picking up the phone after you finish a job. I bet that 5% of the people *any one* works for just need a reason to complain. You cant please everyone.
> ...


Hmm, before I read this post you sounded like a guy that might be worth a few bucks...like...at least $8/hr. 

Now you're worthless. 

So long bud.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Fry said:


> Woody
> Get it up to 98%...and I'll think about it
> 
> If you only have to go back for 2 out of 100 jobs either you are damn good or your not picking picking up the phone after you finish a job. I bet that 5% of the people *any one* works for just need a reason to complain. You cant please everyone.
> ...


Gawd! The last was hilarious!!! Wait until you find out they're two of the Mods.

A. Workaholic doesnt really work that much, he is much too busy here. LOL
B. daArch's avatar pic is actually him on a good day.

The good news is that they are both basically harmless.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You said many good things that employers want to hear, but there is more.

1. How well do you get along with others?

2. How much can you produce?


If you can't get along with the other workers, or have a bad attitude that lowers everybody else's moral, then you are not worth  !

Can find employees that are super careful and neat, but can you be that while producing a reasonable amount of work?

Not hating, just provoking thought.​


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i would start you out at $10 hr, and the most you would make with me is $15. 

fold your hands, close your eyes, look up to the heavens right now, and give thanks that you are gainfully employed.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Everyone starts @ $12 because I have heard it all. Most here make $15 Supervisor $17 & company truck


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Fry said:


> Woody
> Get it up to 98%...and I'll think about it
> 
> If you only have to go back for 2 out of 100 jobs either you are damn good or your not picking picking up the phone after you finish a job. I bet that 5% of the people *any one* works for just need a reason to complain. You cant please everyone.
> ...


I was being sarcastic ..Arch Jr....... I have had your type around before, No Thanks.
Guy like you would ruin a good thing... I like b!tche$ around me, not some young "legend" ..steping on my buzz
GFY

RA....rA


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Woody said:


> I was being sarcastic ..Arch Jr....... I have had your type around before, No Thanks.
> Guy like you would ruin a good thing... I like b!tche$ around me, not some young "legend" ..steping on my buzz
> GFY
> 
> RA....rA


Woody is a riot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

at least the kid can read people well, arch gives me the creeps too.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's the thing Fry....like most jobs and social environments humans tend to be cliquey. There's a boys club here, they like to sit back on their benevolent throwns and tickle each others belly's on 'taking the piss' out of each other and especially 'new blood'. 

You picked up on this, but performed a fatal error. Good interpersonal skills...maybe, but ego might have prompted you to play the wrong card.

Like any hazing you have to bow down and suck it up. Been in the army, jr in college, been through the ritual?? 










A good 'hazie' is as Woody says,,,,"a b**ch"...

Lots of good info here, these guys actually have good stuff to say every once in awhile....:whistling2:

Don't run away, get to know the crowd a bit....you'll be a better painter for it.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

have you ever eaten a maraschino cherry out of king neptunes grease covered navel after low crawling through piles of rancid garbage while being beaten with rubber hoses at the international date line? 

thats hazing.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

.....MY God..People are smarter in Canada.. To bad it's cold.... or me and my plants would head north....

maybe, I could look for Jeremiah Johnson... Is there still a reward ?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Fry said:


> Please list what your state minimum wage is. Feel free to offer benefits.
> 
> 
> About me
> ...


Alot of people say they can do it all and then when it actually comes down to it there quality is . I would start you at $10.00 an hour if you where good and proved yourself I would give you a raise.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

my main concern is that you can pass a drug test, that wouldnt work out for me.

and the drivers license,,,, any painter with a drivers license usually isnt worth a damn.


----------



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

You guys crack me up. Some dude is in here talking about crapping on his neighbors car, but I poke a little fun its game over.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

just start your own company....your smarter than us.

I had no idea, my kids could lay such big turds.. My one son could of filled a big pickle jar.
We were laughing so hard, i pissed on my shorts, when I pulled my pants down...wtf


----------



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

All joking set aside. I understand how much work it is to start your own painting company. Wake up get everyone going, to to a job site try to be productive between phone calls, every one goes home at the end of eight hours you get to run out do bids and then trying to juggle paper work. To top it all off you have to be the bad guy.

I don't think I have what it takes to make that commitment. I have a lot of respect for you guys that are out there just trying to better you and your employee's lives.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Fry said:


> You guys crack me up. Some dude is in here talking about crapping on his neighbors car, but I poke a little fun its game over.


Read, read, read.....then read some more. 

I already shot one over the bow for ya for free....carry on cowboy.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Fry said:


> All joking set aside. I understand how much work it is to start your own painting company. Wake up get everyone going, to to a job site try to be productive between phone calls, every one goes home at the end of eight hours you get to run out do bids and then trying to juggle paper work. To top it all off you have to be the bad guy.
> 
> I don't think I have what it takes to make that commitment. I have a lot of respect for you guys that are out there just trying to better you and your employee's lives.



You could do it, IF you were HIGH, and didn't have a licence


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Gawd! The last was hilarious!!! Wait until you find out they're two of the Mods.
> 
> A. Workaholic doesnt really work that much, he is much too busy here. LOL
> B. daArch's avatar pic is actually him on a good day.
> ...


:laughing:
So true.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

You don't know!!?? wtf?? :blink: Maybe ya need better ventilation John. :laughing:


johnpaint said:


> I don't know why but I like this picture:http://i.imgur.com/ruyeb.jpg


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woody said:


> just start your own company....your smarter than us.
> 
> I had no idea, my kids could lay such big turds.. My one son could of filled a big pickle jar.
> We were laughing so hard, i pissed on my shorts, when I pulled my pants down...wtf


OK. Guilty. I laughed out loud.

Hey woody, you wouldn't happen to have a cousin down South named after a bird, would you?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

You sound too clean cut to be a painter! :no:

Get arrested and a few more tattoo's and give me a call :yes:

Seriously......I would try you out for two weeks at $16/$17 per hour.  If you were as good as you say and I got excellent customer feedback, I'd bump you up to $18/$19


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

After five years of working full time on the West Coast, if your not getting $20.00 an hour as a professional painter, you suck or your boss sucks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love it when they have no clue what I am.

Think I'll change my user name to Gibbs


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Fry said:


> You guys crack me up. Some dude is in here talking about crapping on his neighbors car, but I poke a little fun its game over.


welcome, son. Stay around and LEARN. You're only seeing the surface luster


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Fry said:


> All joking set aside. I understand how much work it is to start your own painting company. Wake up get everyone going, to to a job site try to be productive between phone calls, every one goes home at the end of eight hours you get to run out do bids and then trying to juggle paper work. To top it all off you have to be the bad guy.


When you love what you do nothing of what you said is an issue. English is my second language, so??? I have a company not because I wanna prove everybody else, if you love your job and you are good at it, you step up trying something for yourself, it's hard to start a company? YES so it's life everyday everywhere you go without a company, So??? Whiner!!!....


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> OK. Guilty. I laughed out loud.
> 
> Hey woody, you wouldn't happen to have a cousin down South named after a bird, would you?


Yea...his name is Woodpecker


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woody said:


> Yea...his name is Woodpecker


I was thinking of a crow. But whatever, it's before your time here.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

No hes not Crow, just little bit like him.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Twin sons of different Mothers!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Fry said:


> All joking set aside. I understand how much work it is to start your own painting company. Wake up get everyone going, to to a job site try to be productive between phone calls, every one goes home at the end of eight hours you get to run out do bids and then trying to juggle paper work. To top it all off you have to be the bad guy.
> 
> I don't think I have what it takes to make that commitment. I have a lot of respect for you guys that are out there just trying to better you and your employee's lives.


 
^^^^ that would be to much like a job. id never run my business like that.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> welcome, son. Stay around and LEARN. You're only seeing the surface luster


Oh great, nice avatar, now my wife wants to know, "who's this daArch guy."...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Oh great, nice avatar, now my wife wants to know, "who's this daArch guy."...


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

One of the best "bigger" companies in Oregon is Balzer Painting. I believe their cap is 22 an hr with benefits. All their guys have basicly the same resume you have. 

You might find a different company willing to pay more for some really crazy houses.. but not much.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't pay you more than 13 to start. Then I'd watch you and determine and raise or decrees your pay accordingly. I really don't care about a resume more than your performance, (safety, cleanliness, quality, productive).


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I wouldn't pay you more than 13 to start. Then I'd watch you and determine and raise or decrees your pay accordingly. I really don't care about a resume more than your performance, (safety, cleanliness, quality, productive).


Do you actually get decent people for $13? I guess it depends on where you are located. $13 here in Portland, OR would be someone with zero experience that you want to teach.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It what I start at, and everyone starts at that. Untill you prove other wise.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bills new avatar sucks! Misrepresentation at it's worst I tell ya!


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not digging it either


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Bills new avatar sucks! Misrepresentation at it's worst I tell ya!





Woody said:


> I'm not digging it either


there you go


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gabe, 
How quickly can one expect a raise if he/she proves right away they are worth more?

I gotta say, in the mid eighties, I was starting medium talented kids at $9.00/hour

I guess with the economy the way it is now, many would be happy to have ANY chance to make money.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I started a guy, he was obviously worth more than the 13. I payed him 17, he never even got 13, 13 is just so we have an agreement when they start. Also that rate is for someone that claims they have experience. If they are green 9


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

hiring green painters isnt even worth a dollar for me. i tried to do this as i was starting up, and quickly learned my lesson. A rookie cant even wash a brush correctly, or caulk, or cut in, or wrestle a ladder. Unless of course you have a big crew and can use someone for grunt work and teach them over the course of a year or so


----------



## streamlinepainting (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm shocked that the numbers I see here. I'm in the Vancouver area in B.C. and I pay my guys very very well then, top rate guys are getting between $20 and $25/hr I start green guys at $12, and they can move themselves up to $20 within a year if they're really good and punctual. FRY, I'd start you at $20 and either fire you after the first week, give you a raise based on your performance or just keep you at the same. I'm not into the De-Raises. I do take the philosophy to hire really slow and fire really fast. Most of my guys have been with me for a few years, so if you don't fit in the crew, it ain't going to work. I just don't understand how you can justify paying someone less that $20 with 9 years experience, wife, 2 kids, and a house?? I was making $20 painting with I was 21! btw, I do have 15 full time staff, so I do know a thing or two about payroll. streamlinepainting.ca if your curious...

Just my 2 cents

don't post much, but read lots... great forum guys


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont justify what i pay someone based on THEIR overhead.

i dont care if theyve got a house payment, car payment, cable tv

do you make ME money????? 

if they make me money, they make money.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Quaid? said:


> hiring green painters isnt even worth a dollar for me. i tried to do this as i was starting up, and quickly learned my lesson. A rookie cant even wash a brush correctly, or caulk, or cut in, or wrestle a ladder. Unless of course you have a big crew and can use someone for grunt work and teach them over the course of a year or so


I am going to be starting a class on painting. My audience will be teenagers that have been abused. Its called child help. They help kids that have been abused. I would hire a few of them, work em in the summer months, hire em full time when they graduate if they want to make painting their career


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I pay according to performance. I have #5 painters and they make...

1) $16.00
2) $20.00
3) $20.00
4) $22.00
5) $27.00


----------



## streamlinepainting (Jan 30, 2009)

high fibre said:


> i dont justify what i pay someone based on THEIR overhead.
> 
> i dont care if theyve got a house payment, car payment, cable tv
> 
> ...




I guess we differ greatly in this area... I would turn what you said completely around... Let's take HIS overhead out of the question for a moment. If your hiring a guy who thinks he's worth $20/hr but your offering $12, and he takes it on the whole premiss of needing to pay his mortgage, feed his kids, pay for diapers. He needs $3000 month to make bills, but is only making $2000. Now he's working his a$$ off for some employer who he doesn't think respects him, under pays him, and knows his boss is taking advantage of him in some tougher economic times. Now, let's look at the other scenario. Pay they guy his $20, and offer bonus incentives like % on job leads that he brings to the table. He's now making enough to pay his bills, feed family etc... and is happy to work for and promote your company to earn more income. So let me just reverse your quote.... "If my employee's make more money, I make more money" Last year my company did 1.1 million in gross sales, and I've only been in business for 4 years. Take care of your employees, and they'll take care of you.

Fry, you sound like the perfect candidate to go on your own.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

my helpers have more time in the trade than that, im very impressed with your success.


----------



## streamlinepainting (Jan 30, 2009)

Let me clarify, I've been painting for 8 years, but on my own for 4


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Always amazed me- The difference between a good or bad employee usually comes down to just a couple bucks an hour.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

theyd rather work for me than at the local quick lube.

the tattoos, faux hawks, piercings, and saggy drawers keep them down, not me.

but at least their agile and fearless.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Your only as good...as your worst employee.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woody said:


> Your only as good...as your worst employee.


How true!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"Take care of your employees, and they'll take care of you."*

I share that same philosophy, although sometimes it bites me in the butt and I get taken advantage of. I tend to do too much for them sometimes like pay them for lunch, purchase their whites, buy their work boots for them, if we totally kick-butt on a job, flip 'em each a $100 bill.

Sometimes it seems the more you give the more they expect.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> *"Take care of your employees, and they'll take care of you."*
> 
> I share that same philosophy, although sometimes it bites me in the butt and I get taken advantage of. I tend to do too much for them sometimes like pay them for lunch, purchase their whites, buy their work boots for them, if we totally kick-butt on a job, flip 'em each a $100 bill.
> 
> Sometimes it seems the more you give the more they expect.


It's a lot better than how I get treated these days ( as a sub now insted of employee cause he's CHEAP )

When i was an EMPLOYEE the ONLY way I could get a job done was to bring MY OWN ladder onsite cause my boss didn't have enough ladders which i brought up MANY times in the past.

One of HIS guys placed it wrong, fell and bent it in half, the office, production manager all said oh yeah you'll get a new one, sorry about that.

Boss just ignored it and finally after me bringing it up several times simply said that he is not responsible for my tools getting broken on site, that's one reason why he likes it if we bring our own ladders, then he isn't responsible.

People may have mixed feelings about this, but personally I feel like he should have sucked up the $100 bucks and replaced it, he'd have to if it WAS his and the only reason I had brought it was because he's a cheap-

Take care of your employees and they won't feel the way that I do and want to escape at the first opportunity from under the oppressive thumb that has them pinned down :thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

streamlinepainting said:


> I'm shocked that the numbers I see here. I'm in the Vancouver area in B.C. and I pay my guys very very well then, top rate guys are getting between $20 and $25/hr I start green guys at $12, and they can move themselves up to $20 within a year if they're really good and punctual. FRY, I'd start you at $20 and either fire you after the first week,


I pay $25 to my best employee, we are in BC so he does smoke weed, so?? that has never been an issue, first of all I would never hire FRY for whiner and such attitude, I want chill people, relax people, people that get along with others and with my customers, weed it's not allow at working times although they can do it anytime after I don't care as long as this guys are productive and keep a nice attitude is all that matters to me!!! 

You could be the best painter with such an awesome craftsmanship but if you whine all the time and don't get a long with others you lose your opportunity, that happened in my company already, too bad I lost someone with such a nice skills, clean records, no weed, etc, but this guy was grumpy as hell and bad attitude and making my guys upset and making a bad work environment... so I fired him, think about it, if FRY don't relax and take someone elses opinions you are FFFFFF anywhere you go......


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

AztecPainting said:


> I pay $25 to my best employee, we are in BC so he does smoke weed, so?? that has never been an issue, first of all I would never hire FRY for whiner and such attitude, I want chill people, relax people, people that get along with others and with my customers, weed it's not allow at working times although they can do it anytime after I don't care as long as this guys are productive and keep a nice attitude is all that matters to me!!!
> 
> You could be the best painter with such an awesome craftsmanship but if you whine all the time and don't get a long with others you lose your opportunity, that happened in my company already, too bad I lost someone with such a nice skills, clean records, no weed, etc, but this guy was grumpy as hell and bad attitude and making my guys upset and making a bad work environment... so I fired him, think about it, if FRY don't relax and take someone elses opinions you are FFFFFF anywhere you go......


Did you ever consider it might have been your pot smoking crew members, who were so "relaxed", that had your former employee a little concerned about the values of your company?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Did you ever consider it might have been your pot smoking crew members, who were so "relaxed", that had your former employee a little concerned about the values of your company?


Not actually, cause that guy was such an idiot... I don't smoke pot at all and even if I told him to do something he would turn around and do whatever he wanted anyway... Also messing around with my guys telling them they suck even with my customers... So I never understood what his problem was even when I talked to him couple of times, he was just inside of his little bubble of grumpiness, prolly he needed to find a girl and get laid...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

AztecPainting said:


> Not actually, cause that guy was such an idiot... I don't smoke pot at all and even if I told him to do something he would turn around and do whatever he wanted anyway... Also messing around with my guys telling them they suck even with my customers... So I never understood what his problem was even when I talked to him couple of times, he was just inside of his little bubble of grumpiness, prolly he needed to find a girl and get laid...


Oh yea! That'll get you grumpy. He's probably better off now anyway.


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

Id pay you 18 an hour. Then after a week when you weren't anything like you said, I would say "here is what I owe you and I can't use you anymore". Then I would kick myself in the ass for a week for paying you more that 10 an hour.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

for you to make the most money, hook up with a company you can sub from.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Macsimus said:


> Id pay you 18 an hour. Then after a week when you weren't anything like you said, I would say "here is what I owe you and I can't use you anymore". Then I would kick myself in the ass for a week for paying you more that 10 an hour.


LOL Good Stuff


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> for you to make the most money, hook up with a company you can sub from.


YEA....Call Certapro !!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Woody said:


> YEA....Call Certapro !!!


Woody,,,, put that joint down man !!!!!!! subbing ALWAYS pays more than "by the hour".

Ya got to come back to earth every once in awhile man


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Woody,,,, put that joint down man !!!!!!! subbing ALWAYS pays more than "by the hour".
> 
> Ya got to come back to earth every once in awhile man


Not when you sub for Certa Slow


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Not when you sub for Certa Slow



HEY!

I Resemble that remark!


----------



## donnaepaint (Apr 1, 2010)

Fry sounds like a typical. Money first, skill and production second. fry, dont take these quotes personal. Us as independants have heard it all and never assume by someones comments. Proven accountability, ethics, workmanship, knowledge, positive attitude and production should earn you a higher pay scale over time. A brush, cutting pot, sprayer and roller by themselves does not make you a "journeyman painter", knowing numerous products for substrates, equipment repairs, preventative maintenance, doing take-offs, plan reading along with the other things mentioned does and should pay you top dollar. As far as how much I pay my leadmen, its nobodys business. I will say though, my scale is from 12 to 20 hrly. that doesnt include public works projects. Here its round 19 hrly w/ 6 dollar fringe. Everything depends on type of project also, weather be commercial, residental or industrial.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Woody said:


> Let's keep the drug talk down to a minimum.


Sorry Woody, musta lost my head.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

My final offer......................Drum roll please.................... 350


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> My final offer......................Drum roll please.................... 350


And you tink I kant speelll,,, its treefitty, okay???


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Woody said:


> Your only as good...as your worst employee.


Please don't let that be so.I work overtime to try to fix those things.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Fry, are you the one standing at the top of the 6?


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> No hes not Crow, just little bit like him.


Just what the ell you mean by that? can he throw down 3 live Iowa yard toads without foaming out the gut so bad he chucks? and back it up with the old secret of breaking the back legs before guttin em so the dirty little baztords dont poop in your gut and make foam gush out your damn nose??? HUH??? you best watch your tounge brother. I do visit this place from time to time. by the way man, I bout shut down the shop man! aint nobody want to spend any money, ell I cant find a *******hog house to paint! Im getting foodstamps my Brothers!!!!!!sold everything but my guns an goats! damn if things dont change round here I might have to move back down to waterloo Al. and dive for clams!!! bought ready to pull steal on the next rich bazturd to drive by....anyone wanna hire a crazy SOB from the backwoods of Iowa?? I will travel.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

high fibre said:


> i dont justify what i pay someone based on THEIR overhead.
> 
> i dont care if theyve got a house payment, car payment, cable tv
> 
> ...


What he said.

Dance around the topic of 'worth' all you want, but the bottom line: 'worth' is 'solely' determined by what someone, at the time of the transaction, is willing to exchange cash (or whatever form of compensation) for a good or service.

To any who feel they are 'worth' more than what they are being paid, for that to be true there must be someone out there willing to pay you more. 

Go find them.

If they can't be found, then you are being paid what you are worth, as there is no one, other than yourself, who thinks you are worth more.

As for 'personal' overhead........to consider that could mean that the single guy who hustles could be paid less than the family guy who loafs. 'That' would not be a business consideration. It would be more of a 'charitable' decision.

But then, I suppose we are all free to donate to whatever charity we want, even if it is in the form of payroll.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Macsimus said:


> Id pay you 18 an hour. Then after a week when you weren't anything like you said, I would say "here is what I owe you and I can't use you anymore". Then I would kick myself in the ass for a week for paying you more that 10 an hour.


So true. A resume to me includes what you can do. You know product, you can spray etc but what can you do with it to make me money. Rule #1 with me... if you cant tell me specifically how long it takes you to paint a door, cut in ceilings, tape base, caulk a jamb, roll 100 sq ft etc then you are not likely going to get my attention the least because not knowing all that stuff ranks you with everyone else. So what sets you apart? If I'm billing 65-95+ an hour, I have no problem paying you half if I dont need to be there because what that does is let me bill 65-95 elsewhere plus your half 32.50 - 47.50 bringing it to 97.50 to 142.50


----------



## ddan720 (May 7, 2010)

*********


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ddan720 said:


> yeah and your an ass


Now there is a quality first post if I ever had the good fortune to read one. 
I am not sure how you will be able to top that on your second post but I am absolutely on pins and neeedles with anticipation.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Now there is a quality first post if I ever had the good fortune to read one.
> I am not sure how you will be able to top that on your second post but I am absolutely on pins and neeedles with anticipation.



DAMN, our mods are GOOD ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> DAMN, our mods are GOOD ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbup:


 Depends on who you ask. :laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Depends on who you ask. :laughing:


LOL. l am sure we are each on someones "ban list".

Gotta love the way we all approach it, I delete it, Sean quotes it and you praise it! Now we need PWG to make it a sig line, and Slick make it a sticky!:whistling2:


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

Fry said:


> Please list what your state minimum wage is. Feel free to offer benefits.
> 
> 
> About me
> ...


How can you attend college if you only made it through the 11th grade?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

JHill said:


> How can you attend college if you only made it through the 11th grade?


GED?


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

Thats fine, if that's the case, but it should be stated. As said highest level of education 11th grade.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Ya know, a guy told me once, that he liked to pay a man what he was worth,,,,

I told him right quick, "I can't live off that, I got to have some money !!!"


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Is fry looking for a job? Or feeling under paid? May just be feeling under paid and not reqonized as a good painter and person compared to others he has to work with.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

He has come to the right place. With noteable exceptions, this warm fuzzy group is good for self esteem and moral support.


----------



## oceanwalls (May 22, 2010)

You sound like a good hire, but likely you have learned what you did along the way, as an apprentice? 

You spelled College wrong 

To answer your question, I typically start young people out at ten per hour, and invest in training them. Some stay with me, others go do their own thing. Eventually if they can work on their own I have paid as much as $25.00 per hour, but at that rate they have to be working on their own, managing their jobs. My best employee started with me at 18 years of age, worked with me for about 7 years, he had some good benefits and recently went out on his own. I am happy for him, and will continue to sub work out to him. Others have worked with me for a few years and went into other trades or work decisions. As an employer when someone is as interested in making you money as they are themselves you will compensate them accordingly. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> He has come to the right place. With noteable exceptions, this warm fuzzy group is good for self esteem and moral support.


LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

crow said:


> Just what the ell you mean by that? can he throw down 3 live Iowa yard toads without foaming out the gut so bad he chucks? and back it up with the old secret of breaking the back legs before guttin em so the dirty little baztords dont poop in your gut and make foam gush out your damn nose??? HUH??? you best watch your tounge brother. I do visit this place from time to time. by the way man, I bout shut down the shop man! aint nobody want to spend any money, ell I cant find a *******hog house to paint! Im getting foodstamps my Brothers!!!!!!sold everything but my guns an goats! damn if things dont change round here I might have to move back down to waterloo Al. and dive for clams!!! bought ready to pull steal on the next rich bazturd to drive by....anyone wanna hire a crazy SOB from the backwoods of Iowa?? I will travel.


I miss crow.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Fry, you posting here shows gumption. Times are tough I know. Thanks Obama administration. One suggestion is working the paint area at HD or Lowes. Walk the aisles and be nosy. Ask the people looking around if they need help. A lot of people will take your advice and then ask you for a business card or telephone number. If they feel you are competent and knowledgeable about painting they may ask for an estimate and give you the job immediately. I have taken many jobs this way. many times people will realize your expertise, and knowing they are way in over their head hire you. Bid it fair. I have many of these kind of customers that turned into huge jobs and several referrals. It can certainly get the ball rolling and lead to lots of work.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Woody said:


> Your only as good...as your worst employee.


thats me


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

am I having deja vue all over again or is this a ....

.


.



.


.


.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

I wonder if Fry ever got paid what he was worth? 

Just out of interest I had one of my students from Papua New Guinea today excitedly tell me how much she made in between college blocks of training (she just came beck to Fiji on Monday for her second six week block of training).

Have a guess...? $35.00 US per week. She was so proud and was telling me how she was able to help the family with the money she made.

She thanked me for training her and was glad she had a job, and really pleased that learning the painting trade has benefited her so much.

Never have I heard any of my students ever ask if they are getting paid enough, they usually are happy to get anything.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Too many Today do not appreciate what they have.They are always looking at what they don't have.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Too many Today do not apreciate what they have.They are always looking at what they don't have.


That goes both ways too, its expensive as hell just to have a roof over your head, and food on the table. Unless you want to sit on your butt let the government take care of you.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> am I having deja vue all over again or is this a ....
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Why ? everyone knows it annoys you to no end so.....:whistling2:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I miss crow.


I was reading through that post and his made me laugh. I would love to see that dude painting inside of a mansion. Good stuff!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

high fibre said:


> have you ever eaten a maraschino cherry out of king neptunes grease covered navel after low crawling through piles of rancid garbage while being beaten with rubber hoses at the international date line?
> 
> thats hazing.


Yep, former USN 1st class Petty Officer here...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I just blew 20 minutes reading all of this, back to work....


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone else read this from the beginning and not think...

Holy shiite, what a bunch of insecure douche bags? Including (and maybe, mostly) mods. :whistling2:

How do you guys who posted in the original thread feel like you weren't total fvkn douche bags?

:blink:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Jay123 said:


> Anyone else read this from the beginning and not think...
> 
> Holy shiite, what a bunch of insecure douche bags? Including (and maybe, mostly) mods. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


WTF ?!


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

WTF? I'll answer.

The first post (OP) read like an intelligent post/question. You may agree/disagree.

Almost every post after that sounded like a bunch of fvkn insecure idiots. WTF?

Just weird. 

:blink:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Why couldn't this (the OP, back in 2010) have been considered an intelligent question asked by someone who had their shiite together?

-------

That wasn't even considered for the most part then.

Is 2012 any different?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> Anyone else read this from the beginning and not think...
> 
> Holy shiite, what a bunch of insecure douche bags? Including (and maybe, mostly) mods. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> Anyone else read this from the beginning and not think...
> 
> Holy shiite, what a bunch of insecure douche bags? Including (and maybe, mostly) mods. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


It's possible that I matured but probably not. 

btw I don't feel like a d-bag.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> Anyone else read this from the beginning and not think...
> 
> Holy shiite, what a bunch of insecure douche bags? Including (and maybe, mostly) mods. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


I feel ok about my part in it, which was remarkably minor, given my 11k posting history here. 

I thought Workaholic was cool throughout.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> NAH,
> 
> working on those 600 thanks


....man, look at this, post #19...back in the day when asking for thanks got you thanks.....so much has changed....


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Watch.....


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

hey everyone...I'm working on 1100 thanks.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with Jay. You should all be ashamed of yourselves. Im glad you people didn't drag me into this thread!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> ....man, look at this, post #19...back in the day when asking for thanks got you thanks.....so much has changed....


Some of us don't have to ask...........


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I'm working on my first ban. F all ya'll. Eat crow ya d-bags. :jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Some of us don't have to ask...........


no kiddin'....Bill....yeesh.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah, PT at it's finest!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Woody said:


> I have ADD,PTSD,Drug & Alcohol issues.... and I like my steak medium rare w/ a side peas.
> 
> We had a bong party tonight...at th NA Meeting "I always new they were HIGH"


Easy does it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I miss crow.



He was only slightly better than Plainpainter.

Oh, who am I kidding. He was much more entertaining than PP.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Some of us don't have to ask...........


Fail. :laughing:


----------



## painterguy07 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd start you at $12-13, our highest paid guy is at $17.50, plus a monthly bonus. But he can do full dry wall, and most any small carpentry that comes along. If you were really as good as you say a raise would take place in a couple months.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I love a solid derailed post!.... I hope you crapped on that car :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> Woody, why do you insist on testing the limits?





Woody said:


> I have ADD,PTSD,Drug & Alcohol issues.... and I like my steak medium rare w/ a side peas.
> 
> We had a bong party tonight...at th NA Meeting "I always new they were HIGH"


oh gawd this made me laugh...

admit it arch, you got answered...an answer you would've given when you were young and stupid, way back in 1870...oops, 1970.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

i'm working on 1,400?

(wonders if that is the key to receiving a mass 'thank you' dump)





heh heh 'dump'...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

My thanks was because you used the word dump in a sentence.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

high fibre said:


> have you ever eaten a maraschino cherry out of king neptunes grease covered navel after low crawling through piles of rancid garbage while being beaten with rubber hoses at the international date line?
> 
> thats hazing.


 I have. LMAO. Getting soaked with a fire hose first really made it suck. It was a little cool that day.


----------

